# New Bicycle Ped Bridge over HWY280



## ibikergal (Oct 4, 2006)

On Thursday, April 30, 2009 at 3 pm the City of Cupertino will have a dedication ceremony to open the new Bicycle Footbridge over HWY 280. The ceremony will be held at the intersection of Mary Avenue and Meteor. After the ceremony the bridge will be open for use. The bridge and trail starts there and end at Homestead Road.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I wonder how far the trail goes out, and where it goes to.

Footbridge? But my bike has wheels, not feet!


----------



## ibikergal (Oct 4, 2006)

It starts at Homestead Rd. by the High School at Mary Ave. and goes to Mary Ave. and Meteor. This section of Mary Ave. ends at DeAnza College. It is located about 1/2 way between Stelling Rd. and Foothill Blvd. on Homestead Rd.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Awesome to see Cupertino build such a beautiful Bicycle/Ped bridge!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Anyone going to the dedication ceremony?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Tis the season for bike bridges, eh? But I bet lots of noncyclists will complain about the $15M price. Cyclists too, apparently.

From SJ Murky News:

"The cost was high. At $15 million, it's believed to be the most expensive span of its type in the South Bay. Sunnyvale opened two pedestrian bridges along Borregas Avenue over highways 101 and 237 last week for about the same price for both.

The cost irks some people, like Ray Hosler of Santa Clara. He "snapped a chain" when he saw the $15 million bill. "And I'm a daily bicycle commuter," he said. "I have puzzled over this bridge to nowhere for a long time. You see, only four-tenths of a mile away there's Stelling Road crossing I-280, with a bike lane, no less. Traffic is light to moderate.

"As cyclists we need to pick our battles. We don't get much pork-barrel money thrown our way."


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey, cool - this actually can work for me as a route home from Mountain View to West San Jose...


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

wipeout said:


> Hey, cool - this actually can work for me as a route home from Mountain View to West San Jose...


Well, I tried the bridge last night on the commute home. I had forgotten how much Mary sucks for bicycles and Stevens Creek isn't much better. Nice bridge though!


----------



## hairball (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks great from 85S going onto 280S at night.. not been over it on a bike yet though.

It does look at lot like this bridge in St. Petersberg, just a lot smaller...
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17958647
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Obukhovsky_Bridge
http://en.structurae.de/photos/index.cfm?JS=67176


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I rode over this bridge yesterday on my way out to Montebello Road. It is very cool, I like the architecture and the approach paths. There was someone out there shooting video of cyclists using the bridge. It doesn't really make my route any shorter, but it is quite a lot nicer. It must also be nice for the local community since that area was cleaved in two when the freeway was put in. Presumably Mary Ave used to go straight through there since the road has that name either side. I see the same effect on the Borregas bridges where there are lots of random people and school kids using the bridges to get between various neighbourhood islands.


----------

